
How to read one hundred books in a year - forrestbrazeal
https://forrestbrazeal.com/2017/12/03/how-to-read-100-books-in-a-year-and-still-have-a-life/
======
forrestbrazeal
Full reading list, for anyone interested:
[https://forrestbrazeal.com/2017/12/03/the-100-books-
challeng...](https://forrestbrazeal.com/2017/12/03/the-100-books-challenge-
full-reading-list/)

